# I Bought Two ETFs Connected To Cryptos, Would You?



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

It was mentioned in this section that some don't consider crypto currency as real money and others are concerned with accessibility to crypto accounts. I'm one of those who became concerned after reading horror stories about people not being able to access large amounts of money. Coinbase has locked me out of my account and I can't figure out why. Their so called customer service is a joke. It's a good thing my very minute amount of Litecoin is in my son's account. It represents less than 1/10 of 1% of my portfolio.

Anyway, I got a PM from a SF member who told me about investing in GBTC (Grayscale Bitcoin Trust) that person is apparently doing quite well with it. Then another member said he trades GBTC too. I like that I can trade this ETF at Schwab...no tricky stuff trying to access my account and liquidate shares when I choose to. Both members trade frequently, taking advantage of the rises in share price. When I was researching something else, I came across ETHE (Grayscale Ethereum Trust). So I bought a few shares of that. As expected, these ETFs are volatile like cryptos: GBTC 52 week range: $10 - $58.22   ETHE 52 week range: 47 cents - $43.23.  One downside is the expense ratios are high...higher than I'd normally pay. 

For those who don't want to buy crypto coins, have you ever considered an ETF


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 29, 2021)

IMO they are not buy and hold investments that  I would want in my portfolio.

To me they are better suited to day traders that are willing to monitor them closely.

Just a case of different interests and different goals.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 29, 2021)

I asked my investment Rep. if he thought I should go that route and he said that he is still cautious about crypto coin and since we are well diverse as it is, he didn't recommend it.  Of course, if I really wanted to, he would have but I too, have been keeping an eye on it and it doesn't seem "real".  At this point, we're trying to smooth out our ups & downs and protect what market has given us but I appreciate your mention of the ETHE.  I have dabbled before.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO they are not buy and hold investments that  I would want in my portfolio.
> 
> To me they are better suited to day traders that are willing to monitor them closely.
> 
> Just a case of different interests and different goals.


I agree that they're investments to be monitored closely. I have an app that I check usually a couple of times to day to see if it's a "buy day" which works better with stocks and ETFs that show real time prices rather than mutual funds whose share prices are a mystery until the market closes for the day. Now I'll be checking for "sell days" too.  I can do so without incurring taxes because they are both in my Roth.

@I think cryptos will become more real as more and more retailers start to accept them. I saw a clip yesterday on Yahoo Finance that said Tesla is going to accept Bitcoin to pay for cars and another major retailer but now I forgot which one. Here's a list of 22 major retailers that accept Bitcoin but it is not all inclusive. I saw that Whole Foods also accepts Bitcoin. 
https://www.inverse.com/article/389...Square. ... 10 ExpressVPN. ... More items...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It was mentioned in this section that some don't consider crypto currency as real money and others are concerned with accessibility to crypto accounts. I'm one of those who became concerned after reading horror stories about people not being able to access large amounts of money. Coinbase has locked me out of my account and I can't figure out why. Their so called customer service is a joke. It's a good thing my very minute amount of Litecoin is in my son's account. It represents less than 1/10 of 1% of my portfolio.
> 
> Anyway, I got a PM from a SF member who told me about investing in GBTC (Grayscale Bitcoin Trust) that person is apparently doing quite well with it. Then another member said he trades GBTC too. I like that I can trade this ETF at Schwab...no tricky stuff trying to access my account and liquidate shares when I choose to. Both members trade frequently, taking advantage of the rises in share price. When I was researching something else, I came across ETHE (Grayscale Ethereum Trust). So I bought a few shares of that. As expected, these ETFs are volatile like cryptos: GBTC 52 week range: $10 - $58.22   ETHE 52 week range: 47 cents - $43.23.  One downside is the expense ratios are high...higher than I'd normally pay.
> 
> For those who don't want to buy crypto coins, have you ever considered an ETF


We love Schwab and have our ETFs there.  Do think "eventually" this type of commerce will become mainstream, but with a lot of regulation oxen to gore...fun to have some "play money" though.
Did you see Robinhood's IPO launch today?  Speaking of play money....lol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

Liberty said:


> We love Schwab and have our ETFs there.  Do think "eventually" this type of commerce will become mainstream, but with a lot of regulation oxen to gore...fun to have some "play money" though.
> Did you see Robinhood's IPO launch today?  Speaking of play money....lol.


I love Schwab too. Out of all the brokerages I've used, it's tops for me for several reasons. Most of my portfolio was transferred there not only because it's my favorite brokerage but also to consolidate to make it easier for my son and oldest grandson when the time comes. No I hadn't heard news about Robinhood's IPO but just looked it up. So are you going to buy?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 29, 2021)

I trade in and out of gbtc …way to high for me right now ..I won’t buy until the 30 dollar range …it can rise and fall 30% in a week


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It was mentioned in this section that some don't consider crypto currency as real money and others are concerned with accessibility to crypto accounts. I'm one of those who became concerned after reading horror stories about people not being able to access large amounts of money. Coinbase has locked me out of my account and I can't figure out why. Their so called customer service is a joke. It's a good thing my very minute amount of Litecoin is in my son's account. It represents less than 1/10 of 1% of my portfolio.
> 
> Anyway, I got a PM from a SF member who told me about investing in GBTC (Grayscale Bitcoin Trust) that person is apparently doing quite well with it. Then another member said he trades GBTC too. I like that I can trade this ETF at Schwab...no tricky stuff trying to access my account and liquidate shares when I choose to. Both members trade frequently, taking advantage of the rises in share price. When I was researching something else, I came across ETHE (Grayscale Ethereum Trust). So I bought a few shares of that. As expected, these ETFs are volatile like cryptos: GBTC 52 week range: $10 - $58.22   ETHE 52 week range: 47 cents - $43.23.  One downside is the expense ratios are high...higher than I'd normally pay.
> 
> For those who don't want to buy crypto coins, have you ever considered an ETF


GBTC  is a good way to have a little skin in the game on the Bitcoin.  I bought a little GBTC on June 30.  Just 2 % of  my holdings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> GBTC  is a good way to have a little skin in the game on the Bitcoin.  I bought a little GBTC on June 30.  Just 2 % of  my holdings.


2%! You really dove in big time.  LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> I trade in and out of gbtc …way to high for me right now ..I won’t buy until the 30 dollar range …it can rise and fall 30% in a week


I bought while it was in the $27 range and bought in three lots, not all at once. LIke you, I wouldn't buy any now. ETHE started out more impressive than GBTC for me. I do need more shares of that. But we know how it goes, that could change any minute. MJ when you sell, do you sell all your shares at the same time?


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> 2%! You really dove in big time.  LOL


Not big time but 2% of our three brokerage accounts is not to be laughred at.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> Not big time but 2% of our three brokerage accounts is not to be laughred at.


I was just teasing you because my GBTC and ETHE holdings are only 1% of mine.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 29, 2021)

Right now, I wouldn't buy in simply because there's really no regulations or protections and the market is riff with hackers who know how to easily take your virtual investment. It happens every day, around the globe. Ad there's no one you can go and complain to.
I'm happy right here with my Vanguard mutual funds.
Of course, there may come a day when all that changes.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love Schwab too. Out of all the brokerages I've used, it's tops for me for several reasons. Most of my portfolio was transferred there not only because it's my favorite brokerage but also to consolidate to make it easier for my son and oldest grandson when the time comes. No I hadn't heard news about Robinhood's IPO but just looked it up. So are you going to buy?


You should read the Robinhood statement...they can do things that aren't normally kosher for listed stocks.  For instance the investor shares don't have to be held for 6 months...other issues remind me of a "pump and dump".  Too many questions. Like what might management just decide to do and do it.  It closed almost 10% below the opening of $38 bucks.
We'll see but its too kinky for my favor anyway.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2021)

Liberty said:


> You should read the Robinhood statement...they can do things that aren't normally kosher for listed stocks.  For instance the investor shares don't have to be held for 6 months...other issues remind me of a "pump and dump".  Too many questions. Like what might management just decide to do and do it.  It closed almost 10% below the opening of $38 bucks.
> We'll see but its too kinky for my favor anyway.


I have no intention of dealing with Robinhood. Hope I don't regret it (if it does like Facebook which is up nearly 918% since I bought my shares).


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 4, 2021)

My advisor has been trading GBTC (Grayscale Bitcoin Trust) and ETHE (Grayscale Ethereum Trust) via Schwab in my account for the past several months and he has done well for me.  I will say he has been in and out of them frequently (sometimes daily), so it's not something that is necessarily a buy and hold investment.

I think bitcoin is a very high risk investment, that can provide a high reward.  Not something to invest money in that you can't afford to lose.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 4, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have no intention of dealing with Robinhood. Hope I don't regret it (if it does like Facebook which is up nearly 918% since I bought my shares).


Yesterday it was up to over 50 bucks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2021)

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> Right now, I wouldn't buy in simply because there's really no regulations or protections and the market is riff with hackers who know how to easily take your virtual investment. It happens every day, around the globe. Ad there's no one you can go and complain to.
> I'm happy right here with my Vanguard mutual funds.
> Of course, there may come a day when all that changes.


Jeff my two new investments mentioned in the OP are not virtual currency but ETFs. These ETFs trade like any other ETF, stock or mutual fund.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have no intention of dealing with Robinhood. Hope I don't regret it (if it does like Facebook which is up nearly 918% since I bought my shares).


Yesterday Robinhood announced they were selling 98 million shares.  There's some "dump" for sure:
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/robinhood-shares-slide-28-big-231056522.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2021)

GBTC is up 20.43% from my cost basis and ETHE is up 60.75% since I purchased my shares. They were purchased in May and July respectively. @mathjak107  At what point do you look to sell your shares of GBTC. Do you go by a percentage increase or dollar amount *over* purchase price? What are those percentages or amounts? Also, do you sell all or hold on to some?

@Liberty  They'll probably go back up. I remember Facebook took a dive after it's IPO and this poor man had written in for advice. He was panicking because he had invested all his son's college fund money in FB.  I can't remember what the financial advisor's advice was but I'm hoping it was not to sell yet and that he listened.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 7, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> GBTC is up 20.43% from my cost basis and ETHE is up 60.75% since I purchased my shares. They were purchased in May and July respectively. @mathjak107  At what point do you look to sell your shares of GBTC. Do you go by a percentage increase or dollar amount *over* purchase price? What are those percentages or amounts? Also, do you sell all or hold on to some?
> 
> @Liberty  They'll probably go back up. I remember Facebook took a dive after it's IPO and this poor man had written in for advice. He was panicking because he had invested all his son's college fund money in FB.  I can't remember what the financial advisor's advice was but I'm hoping it was not to sell yet and that he listened.


The difference with Robinhood is the investors don't have to wait 6 months to sell shares...they are dumping 98 Mil worth soon.  Seems as though they can change the rules or make it up as they go along.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2021)

I tried to buy a few years ago and my overly cautious please don't sue me broker said no. As did many other. Can't even buy some high dividend yield RIETs. That same broker now considers any stock under 5$ a penny stock.

I started looking at GTBC below 10 wouldn've bought at 9. I don't how much it will grow but after the first year I'd sell it on an upward spike.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 7, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I tried to buy a few years ago and my overly cautious please don't sue me broker said no. As did many other. Can't even buy some high dividend yield RIETs. That same broker now considers any stock under 5$ a penny stock.
> 
> I started looking at GTBC below 10 wouldn've bought at 9. I don't how much it will grow but after the first year I'd sell it on an upward spike.


Were you trying to by crypto coins back then or the ETFs when your broker got spooked? Do you still have that broker? Too bad you didn't get GBTC at $9. Wish I had known about it back then. It's now $36.01..I got in at the $26 - $27 range. The 52 week high was $58.22, low was $10 so you must've been looking to by more than 52 weeks ago.


----------



## oldmontana (Aug 7, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I tried to buy a few years ago and my overly cautious please don't sue me broker said no. As did many other. Can't even buy some high dividend yield RIETs. That same broker now considers any stock under 5$ a penny stock.
> 
> I started looking at GTBC below 10 wouldn've bought at 9. I don't how much it will grow but after the first year I'd sell it on an upward spike.


" Can't even buy some high dividend yield RIETs."

I sugest that you get a new broker.  

Owning a small amount of GBTC is a fun way to have a little skin in the BIT COIN game.  I have no idea of were the price of GBTC will go but it seens follow the price of of BITCOIN.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 7, 2021)

What has Cryto done in the past six months versus the first six months it became available?? I avoid things I know nothing about.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> What has Cryto done in the past six months versus the first six months it became available?? I avoid things I know nothing about.


FM do you mean the coins themselves (there are several) or the ETFs connected to them? There's a big difference in performance prices. Eg: If you're asking about Bitcoin (the "father" of crypto coins), here are some snippets from an article that gives it's price history:
_"Bitcoin first started trading from around $0.0008 to $0.08 per coin in July 2010.
in 2011. Bitcoin's price jumped from $1 in April of that year to a peak of $32 in June, a gain of 3,200% within three short months._
_What is the highest price Bitcoin has reached?_​_Bitcoin reached a price of $64,863 on April 14, 2021."_
More detailed info here: https://www.investopedia.com/articl...-price-history.asp#bitcoins-price-history-faq

Bitcoin's current price is $45,199.44. The price just jumped over $1,000 in the few seconds I was looking it up to post here! I use Brave browser sometimes and it's homepage has a section that shows the current prices of the major crypto coins in real time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

GBTC and ETHE are up 30.67% and 111.39% respectively since I purchased the shares in May and June.


----------



## caroln (Sep 3, 2021)

We sure do live in different worlds!  I don't have a clue what any of you are talking about.  Definitely beyond my range of experience!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

caroln said:


> We sure do live in different worlds!  I don't have a clue what any of you are talking about.  Definitely beyond my range of experience!


Crypto coins can be hard to wrap one's head around. I didn't understand them at all when I first started hearing and reading about Bitcoin. But I wished I had jumped in. I might be a Bitcoin millionaire if I had. The ETFs that I mentioned above that (sort of) track the crypto coins are easier to deal with for me because I have bought other ETFs, which are like mutual funds in one sense and stocks in another. *If* you care to learn a little more about what we're discussing here read this relative short, easy to comprehend article:
https://www.investopedia.com/investing/understanding-cryptocurrency-etfs/


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> For those who don't want to buy crypto coins, have you ever considered an ETF


No, this is all way over my head, LOL.  

So long as the money you put into it is money you can afford to lose it doesn't sound like a problem to me.  Maybe it will make you rich(er) one day.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 3, 2021)

Love the way Bitcoin bounces around - it can go up or down 1200 bucks on a normal "bounce" daily.


----------



## caroln (Sep 3, 2021)

I read the article you linked.  I used to have some money in the stock market years ago in something called Lord Abbott.  Is that considered an ETF?  Anyway, it seems my core problem to understanding all this is I don't know how virtual money can be real money.  Bitcoin is virtual, right?   

I also had some money in Fanny Mae and Freddy Mac.  Had...is the operative word.  It took me 10 years to get my initial investment back and when I did I left the party.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

caroln said:


> I read the article you linked.  I used to have some money in the stock market years ago in something called Lord Abbott.  Is that considered an ETF?  Anyway, it seems my core problem to understanding all this is I don't know how virtual money can be real money.  Bitcoin is virtual, right?
> 
> I also had some money in Fanny Mae and Freddy Mac.  Had...is the operative word.  It took me 10 years to get my initial investment back and when I did I left the party.I


Yes Bitcoin is virtual currency but the ETFs I mentioned are not. They are real investments made with real money. Fixed income investments alone are not enough to keep pace with inflation. Having all fixed and no riskier but more rewarding investments (stocks, mutual funds, ETFs) could be why it took you so long to recoup your money. Either that or your investments just didn't do well. 

I had heard about Fanny Mae & Freddy Mac having problems years ago but I never heard of Lord Abbott. Lord Abbett is not an ETF but an investment firm and I saw no evidence of ETFs being sold by the firm. I researching the company on it's website and Wikipedia; this is what I gathered. They are not a full service brokerage. They managed about 246 billion dollars as of June 2021 and have global offices as well as one in Jersey City, N.J. This is from Wikipedia:
_"Lord Abbett is a privately owned, limited liability company with 752 employees and 155 investment professionals as of May 2021.[19] The firm manages mutual funds that invest in global and domestic stocks along with fixed-income, tax-free income, and multi-asset securities.[20] The firm expanded into the equities market in 2019 with three new funds.[21] The firm focuses solely on actively managed investment portfolios. Lord Abbett’s strategies are available within separate and sub-advised accounts, commingled and mutual funds, and managed account platforms.[22]

Funds managed by the firm include the Lord Abbett Income Fund (investing in high-quality bonds), the Lord Abbett Affiliated Fund (investing in large-cap, high quality dividend-paying stocks), Lord Abbett Bond Debenture Fund (investing in below-investment-grade bonds), the Lord Abbett Developing Growth Fund (focusing on small-cap stock management), and the Lord Abbett Mid Cap Stock Fund (investing in high-growth, medium-sized companies), and a Climate Focused Bond Fund (investing in bonds issued by companies that are focusing on environmental, social, and governance (ESG). [23]"_


----------



## caroln (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes Bitcoin is virtual currency but the ETFs I mentioned are not. They are real investments made with real money. Fixed income investments alone are not enough to keep pace with inflation. Having all fixed and no riskier but more rewarding investments (stocks, mutual funds, ETFs) could be why it took you so long to recoup your money. Either that or your investments just didn't do well.
> 
> I had heard about Fanny Mae & Freddy Mac having problems years ago but I never heard of Lord Abbott. Lord Abbett is not an ETF but an investment firm and I saw no evidence of ETFs being sold by the firm. I researching the company on it's website and Wikipedia; this is what I gathered. They are not a full service brokerage. They managed about 246 billion dollars as of June 2021 and have global offices as well as one in Jersey City, N.J. This is from Wikipedia:
> _"Lord Abbett is a privately owned, limited liability company with 752 employees and 155 investment professionals as of May 2021.[19] The firm manages mutual funds that invest in global and domestic stocks along with fixed-income, tax-free income, and multi-asset securities.[20] The firm expanded into the equities market in 2019 with three new funds.[21] The firm focuses solely on actively managed investment portfolios. Lord Abbett’s strategies are available within separate and sub-advised accounts, commingled and mutual funds, and managed account platforms.[22]
> ...


Yeah, I was (am) pretty conservative.  Guess that's why it took me so long to get my initial investment back.  Considering my limited knowledge about stocks, etc., it seems like a good idea for me NOT to go in that direction!  My annuity doesn't earn much, but at least my money won't be wiped out again!  Can't afford that at my age.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2021)

Liberty said:


> You should read the Robinhood statement...they can do things that aren't normally kosher for listed stocks.  For instance the investor shares don't have to be held for 6 months...other issues remind me of a "pump and dump".  Too many questions. Like what might management just decide to do and do it.  It closed almost 10% below the opening of $38 bucks.
> We'll see but its too kinky for my favor anyway.


I guess I should say "Never say never".  I had previously said I'd never use Robinhood. My honorary son called me last week and we had a talk about investing. He's into cryptos now and opened a few accounts to trade them. One he touted was Robinhood which gives one share of a random stock when you sign up...and if through (his) link, he gets another too. He bought Dogecoin at 18 cents a share. Feeling ever remorseful that I didn't get in on Bitcoin when it was below a dollar, I started thinking maybe for the hell of it, I should buy some Dogecoin too. The last time I bought something "for the hell of it", I didn't buy enough shares. It was Facebook and it's up 902%.

I had a problem signing up with Robinhood at first because the most prominently dispayed method was linking your accounts by giving Plaid, the company Robinhood uses, your bank log in and password. I'm not comfortable doing that which is why I never used financial management apps like Mint. Anyway, I emailed customer service and I got the option to wait 24 hours for a response or have a representative call me back in 30 minutes. I chose the latter. I got a call before the 30 minutes was up. The rep was very nice and very helpful. She guided me through how to link my account like every other financial institution I've dealt with does it. That is to give the checking and routing number and wait for two small deposits which are used to verify the account. She even sent an email so that if I have any other questions or issues I can email her.

I feel the customer service was excellent...just the opposite of Coinbase. So it's not just "an app" like I thought; I read info and signed up on their website. Also there are extra security measures in place like two factor identification and emails about my logins. So I will drop about $100 for Dogecoin after I verify my account if it hasn't gone up too much. The day I signed up, it was 24 cents. The day I spoke with the rep it was 15 cents. I'd love to get shares somewhere between those two prices.
@Pecos


----------



## Liberty (Sep 27, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I guess I should say "Never say never".  I had previously said I'd never use Robinhood. My honorary son called me last week and we had a talk about investing. He's into cryptos now and opened a few accounts to trade them. One he touted was Robinhood which gives one share of a random stock when you sign up...and if through (his) link, he gets another too. He bought Dogecoin at 18 cents a share. Feeling ever remorseful that I didn't get in on Bitcoin when it was below a dollar, I started thinking maybe for the hell of it, I should buy some Dogecoin too.
> The last time I bought something "for the hell of it", I didn't buy enough shares. It was Facebook and it's up 902%.
> 
> I had a problem signing up with Robinhood at first because one of the methods of linking your accounts is giving them (Plaid, the company Robinhood uses) your bank log in and password. I'm never comfortable doing that which is why I never used financial management apps like Mint. Anyway, I emailed customer service and I got the option to wait 24 hours for a response or have a representative call me back in 30 minutes. I chose the latter. I got a call before the 30 minutes was up. Turns out she was very nice and very helpful. I was able to link my account like every other financial institution I've dealt with does it. That is to give the checking and routing number and wait for two small deposits which are used to verify the account.
> ...


Yeah, what the heck...might as well give it a try, huh!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 27, 2021)

OneEyedDiva... thinking about Unity - they are positioned to be the support builder for Metaverse. It will be big and will accept cryptocurrency. Facebook is investing 50 mil into it:

tps://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/technology/facebook-invests-50-million-to-build-the-metaverse-in-responsible-manner/articleshow/86563461.cms


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 27, 2021)

I just started casually looking into crypto-currency, Ethereum in particular because it can be used to buy/sell NFT (non-fungible token) assets like digital art, photos, etc. Since we create digital art, we thought it might be fun to dabble, but I really know so little. Keep us posted on your experience.

I did find this website where digital art is bought/sold using mostly Ethereum.
OpenSea


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> I just started casually looking into crypto-currency, Ethereum in particular because it can be used to buy/sell NFT (non-fungible token) assets like digital art, photos, etc. Since we create digital art, we thought it might be fun to dabble, but I really know so little. Keep us posted on your experience.
> 
> I did find this website where digital art is bought/sold using mostly Ethereum.
> OpenSea


It's funny you mention NFT today! It's a term I was not familiar with when I read an article tonight on Yahoo Finance about Anthony Hopkins new movie being released as NFT.  I'm still not following! 
https://sincecoin.com/news/nft/anthony-hopkins-new-movie-to-be-released-as-nft/
@Liberty  Interesting. I see it's up 80% since it's May low and is now heading toward it's high. It's symbol is sure easy to remember. It's simply U. Let me know if you decide to buy some.


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 27, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's funny you mention NFT today! It's a term I was not familiar with when I read an article tonight on Yahoo Finance about Anthony Hopkins new movie being released as NFT.  I'm still not following!
> https://sincecoin.com/news/nft/anthony-hopkins-new-movie-to-be-released-as-nft/


Interesting article. Thanks for the link. I am still trying to wrap my head around the way it all works. But I think it's gaining some traction. Could just be a flash in the pan, but it also could explode. If only we could see the future.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Love the way Bitcoin bounces around - it can go up or down 1200 bucks on a normal "bounce" daily.


Yup...it sure does. I sold enough shares of GBTC and ETHE ETFs to get back my initial investments. I left the rest there to do their thing. They've been up the last couple of days. I also got wild and crazy and bought $28+ worth od Dogecoin.  LOL  That's over 120 shares. I'm waiting for it to drop down to about 18 cents to buy more. I intend to only spend $100 for that crypto, which should get me a little more than 525 shares.


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Kind of sitting on the fence atm.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

Tish said:


> Kind of sitting on the fence atm.


Not quite sure what you mean by your reply. Does atm mean at the moment?


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 12, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yup...it sure does. I sold enough shares of GBTC and ETHE ETFs to get back my initial investments. I left the rest there to do their thing. They've been up the last couple of days. I also got wild and crazy and bought $28+ worth od Dogecoin.  LOL  That's over 120 shares. I'm waiting for it to drop down to about 18 cents to buy more. I intend to only spend $100 for that crypto, which should get me a little more than 525 shares.


I also sold some GBTC and wish I had not.  Mad money...it's fun to watch.  Not that much of CBTC in my account but it's interesting to have a little skin in the game.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> I also sold some GBTC and wish I had not.  Mad money...it's fun to watch.  Not that much of CBTC in my account but it's interesting to have a little skin in the game.


The way the prices bounce around, I'm hoping to be able to pick up more shares when the prices go down, then sell them again like I did last time. You'll probably be able to get back in at a good price eventually. This is the most buying and selling I've done in years. I've been buying but I'm a buy and hold person for the most part with my investments that are not crypto based. It is fun to have "mad money" to play around with.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 13, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yup...it sure does. I sold enough shares of GBTC and ETHE ETFs to get back my initial investments. I left the rest there to do their thing. They've been up the last couple of days. I also got wild and crazy and bought $28+ worth od Dogecoin.  LOL  That's over 120 shares. I'm waiting for it to drop down to about 18 cents to buy more. I intend to only spend $100 for that crypto, which should get me a little more than 525 shares.


Did you hear about the Coinbase hackings?  One couple lost 700 grand.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 13, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Did you hear about the Coinbase hackings?  One couple lost 700 grand.


No I didn't. WOW...that's a lot of money to lose!! There's likely no way than can recoup it either! I hate Coinbase! I was finally able to get into my account, which has a 0 balance, by using the app. I had to go through some steps. Then it didn't acknowledge my request to close the account but no matter, they won't get a dime out of me. Still no rhyme or reason as to why my account had been restricted. I advised my son to try that method (since his had been restricted too) and get my Litecoin out of his account. I also advised that he get his out too (his account was also restricted) and use Robinhood. Boy I never expected to say *that*!! We don't have a lot of money in crypto so I didn't understand what the problem was.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 13, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> No I didn't. WOW...that's a lot of money to lose!! There's likely no way than can recoup it either! I hate Coinbase! I was finally able to get into my account, which has a 0 balance, by using the app. I had to go through some steps. Then it didn't acknowledge my request to close the account but no matter, they won't get a dime out of me. Still no rhyme or reason as to why my account had been restricted. I advised my son to try that method (since his had been restricted too) and get my Litecoin out of his account. I also advised that he get his out too (his account was also restricted) and use Robinhood. Boy I never expected to say *that*!! We don't have a lot of money in crypto so I didn't understand what the problem was.


I see that GBTC went up over 5% today to $44.68.


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 2, 2021)

My account has done very well this year in part due to crypto.   No thanks to me, my advisor actively manages my account with no input from me.  My advisor never stays in crypto very long, he is in an out frequently.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 3, 2021)

Has anyone here tried the leverged ETF's?  Like QLD or proshares anything?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2021)

oldmontana said:


> I see that GBTC went up over 5% today to $44.68.


And as of right now it's down by $1.36 and trading at $49.10.  ETHE is up about $26.50 a share since I purchased. 
@Liberty No I haven't tried leveraged ETFs.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have been in and out of gbtc at least once a week , buying on the dip selling on the spike …as of yesterday I am back in again


----------



## Liberty (Nov 4, 2021)

Anybody own Bito?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 4, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> I have been in and out of gbtc at least once a week , buying on the dip selling on the spike …as of yesterday I am back in again


I bought GBTC while it was in the high $20 range. During the past couple of weeks, it's been in the high $40 range and the 52 week high was $58.22. Yesterday's close was around $50, so weren't you "buying high"?  I'd sold enough shares a few weeks ago to recoup my original investment but I still had shares left. I'm going to wait for the next big dip before buying more shares.


----------

